# Partitionenproblem bei Suse Linux Installation



## iSi (22. Dezember 2004)

Hi Community,

habe hier mal eine dumme Anfängerfrage:

inspiriert vom heutigen Linux-Workshop wollte ich mir jetzt die SUSE Distribution installieren. Platz hätte ich auf der ersten Partition meiner 2. Platte.
Partitionen:

1   primär      10GB      leer    FAT32 (noch)
danach eine erweiterte Partition mit:
2   logisch    1,5 GB   Swap für Windows (das auf der anderen Platte ist) NTFS
3   logisch     50 GB    Daten   NTFS
4   logisch     50 GB    Daten   NTFS

Sodala,
beim YAST2 gibt's mehrer Möglichkeiten zu installieren:

o Auswählen der Partition:  geht nicht, weil ich immer die Meldung kriege, ich muss mit der LETZTEN (höchsten) Partition beginnen. Ich müsste also die 4 statt der 1 nehmen.

o Der Expertenmodus bringt mir auch nicht viel, weil ich nicht weiss ob ich die primäre Partition umpartitionieren darf, ohne die Daten auf der erweiterten Partition zu verlieren.  Ausserdem weiss ich nicht genau was ich wohin mounten muss (muss ich Root mounten oder "\" oder beide?)

Also, aus irgendeinem Grund schaffe ich es nicht in die 1. Partition (primär) reinzuinstallieren. Muss und kann ich die löschen?


----------



## iSi (22. Dezember 2004)

Ok, hab's jetzt hingebracht. Die Ursache war einerseits, dass die Partitionstabelle einen "Deggen" zu haben scheint. Die einzelnen Partitionen werden richtig angezeigt, aber die Grösser der ganzen Platte wird mit 1,7 TB angezeigt. Der Endzylinder ist falsch eingetragen. Womit kann ich denn das am besten und sichersten reparieren?
(Oder der Yast2 liest das falsch aus? [Suse Linux 7.3]. In der XP Computerverwaltung wird alles korrekt angezeigt.)

Zweitens war ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich die primäre Partition komplett ändern kann, ohne die danach kommende erweiterte Partition (mit 3 logischen Laufwerken) zu gefährden, aber das geht ja gottseidank problemlos - die sind anscheinend unabhängig voneinander. Beim Partitionieren vor eineinhalb Jahren hab ich das alles nachgelesen, aber irgendwann vergisst man es wieder. Ich hab einfach die ganze Partition in Ext2 umgewandelt - Swap und Boot momentan alles noch da drin.

Darür ist jetzt ein neues Problem aufgetaucht: Suse Linux 7.3 kennt meine ATI 9700 Pro nicht - ich kann KDE nicht starten. Bis ich an ein anderes Linux komm' vergehen noch ein paar Tage. Wie kann ich einen Treiber (X-Server ?) dafür installieren. Eine Konsole hab ich nach dem Starten. Internet und ein funktionierendes XP auch.


----------

